# New to GS looking for reputable DDR Breeder



## Mmand92 (Jul 28, 2021)

Hey everyone,

New to this group, love what I have read in the forum so far everyone seems to be respectful and knowledgeable! I am currently looking to find a German shepherd puppy to add to my family! I am in love with the DDR East German Shepherds! I especially love when they have the yellow eyes, attached below is a DDR German Shepherd I cam across named Ryker who has the exact markings I am looking for in a puppy. Looking for a male and definitely a puppy! I am looking for a reputable breeder who backs their lineage and health of their dogs as well as being an ethically responsible organization, not looking for a puppy farm that pumps out lots of dogs and treats the puppies and other dogs poorly. Also would love a breeder who is knowledgeable and interested in following up with the care and growth of the puppy! 

Thanks in advance I appreciate any and all help!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

besides their color, how much do you know and what else attracts you to the DDR line?

to be honest, Ryker doesn’t even strike me as being DDR but i’m not experienced in reading pedigrees.

edit: nevermind, i was looking at Ryker thru the lens of assuming she were male. my bad.


----------



## EllZuni (May 31, 2019)

This dog is from Von Jakoba right? I know of them, some people have mixed things to say but idk. DDrs are gorgeous but they are intense. Do you have experience with any other working dogs? Not that it couldn’t be done, no one is born with years of working dog experience, just really research the drive and needs of this line of gsds. I’m sure others on this forum with experience of these lines are more knowledgeable than me 😊 Good luck on your puppy search!


----------



## Mmand92 (Jul 28, 2021)

Fodder said:


> besides their color, how much do you know and what else attracts you to the DDR line?
> 
> to be honest, Ryker doesn’t even strike me as being DDR but i’m not experienced in reading pedigrees.


I would say that I am about intermediately informed about the DDR breed, I have definitely done some research about the different GS breed types. I would be open to other types assuming they matched the looks of ryker. I like the DDR type because of their temperament, I am an active person and also working on my own training skills, started with a rotti 9 years ago, this seems like a good next step. As well as just having a good companion outside of training and activities!


----------



## Mmand92 (Jul 28, 2021)

EllZuni said:


> This dog is from Von Jakoba right? I know of them, some people have mixed things to say but idk. DDrs are gorgeous but they are intense. Do you have experience with any other working dogs? Not that it couldn’t be done, no one is born with years of working dog experience, just really research the drive and needs of this line of gsds. I’m sure others on this forum with experience of these lines are more knowledgeable than me 😊 Good luck on your puppy search!


Yea ryker is from jakoba, really would have loved to get a puppy from them but they aren’t currently breeding and it could be years before I could get a dog from them. Yea I am mid level training wise definitely no expert but worked with my rotti for 9 years alongside some really good dog trainers. This would be my first working dog but think I can handle it, not afraid to hit the books or hire help if I feel out of my realm. I wouldn’t purchase a dog and not give them the help they or I need to be a happy healthy puppy!


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

I would be cautious about a breeder that advertises as a DDR breeder or breeds for yellow eyes. Those would be red flags in my opinion. 
I know someone asked this before but what attracts you specifically to DDR? If it’s sable and work ethic, you can get that without being DDR. 
Many reputable breeders breed many different working lines together. For example, my boy has west German, Czech and DDR in his heritage. 
It looks like you want an active companion rather than for sport. Do you have a specific region of the country you are hoping to get the dog from?


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

You would likely have a better chance of finding a dog that will fit your wants and needs by looking more broadly at European working lines. The 'look' you are after can be found across all European working lines, and finding a breeder who looks more to overall temperament by mixing the different lines than focussing on just DDR or just Czech, for example, will be far easier to find.

There are still some breeders who breed 'pure' DDR and Czech lines, and fewer that breed those dogs to try to continue what those, now defunct programs tried to achieve. They are few and far between, and arguably, that type of dog may not even be what you are looking for. Most breeders that advertise 'pure DDR' are breeding for aesthetic to appeal to the buyer that wants the 'black sable' look.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Instead of narrowing down the search to such a very select line, as pure DDR dogs are almost gone, I suggest you really define what it is you want in a dog and then search out breeders that strive for those qualities.

I understand the draw to DDR dogs, particularly in the looks department, but they can be slow to mature and challenging to train using modern methods. There are breeders that produce dark, big boned dogs that are a blend of lines which will be easier to handle. My pup has a fair amount of DDR in his pedigree, but he isn't a typical DDR dog to work.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Also I learned to become flexible in using the methods geared to the dog I have in front of me. Positive only doesn't work when these kinda dogs get older after puppy hood. At some point they just have to listen. My dog Deja is awesome and I adore her but sometimes she still needs a correction so we maintain that bond.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

David Winners said:


> Instead of narrowing down the search to such a very select line, as pure DDR dogs are almost gone, I suggest you really define what it is you want in a dog and then search out breeders that strive for those qualities.
> 
> I understand the draw to DDR dogs, particularly in the looks department, but they can be slow to mature and challenging to train using modern methods. There are breeders that produce dark, big boned dogs that are a blend of lines which will be easier to handle. My pup has a fair amount of DDR in his pedigree, but he isn't a typical DDR dog to work.
> 
> ...


OMG, what a masculine beauty!


----------



## Mmand92 (Jul 28, 2021)

CeraDean said:


> I would be cautious about a breeder that advertises as a DDR breeder or breeds for yellow eyes. Those would be red flags in my opinion.
> I know someone asked this before but what attracts you specifically to DDR? If it’s sable and work ethic, you can get that without being DDR.
> Many reputable breeders breed many different working lines together. For example, my boy has west German, Czech and DDR in his heritage.
> It looks like you want an active companion rather than for sport. Do you have a specific region of the country you are hoping to get the dog from?


Yea makes sense, I would definitely be open to other types within the German shepherd breed for the right temperament. I am from Pennsylvania in the US but I am open to buying from anywhere location wise to be honest. The breeders quality as people, as an organization and puppies that match what I am looking for are the most important things to me.


----------



## Mmand92 (Jul 28, 2021)

David Winners said:


> Instead of narrowing down the search to such a very select line, as pure DDR dogs are almost gone, I suggest you really define what it is you want in a dog and then search out breeders that strive for those qualities.
> 
> I understand the draw to DDR dogs, particularly in the looks department, but they can be slow to mature and challenging to train using modern methods. There are breeders that produce dark, big boned dogs that are a blend of lines which will be easier to handle. My pup has a fair amount of DDR in his pedigree, but he isn't a typical DDR dog to work.
> 
> ...


Great dog! I am definitely open to options. I would say most important to me is the health of the puppy, having it backed by the breeder and it’s lineage being from other dogs who lived long healthy lives. Next I would say the breeder themselves someone who is knowledgeable, really cares about the dogs during their time with the breeder and after being adopted. Then I would say third would be a tie between looks and temperament, probably leaning more towards temperament then looks. I do love the look of ryker but want a really great companion!


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Quite a few excellent breeders not too far from you if you are in PA. My male, Omen, is from Wolfstraum who is a PA breeder and is an active member of this forum - @wolfstraum ... Lee may not have any available puppies but can certainly point you in the right direction. There are also a number of other great breeders in PA and NY that others in the forum can likely recommend as a starting point.

Omen is a pretty good representation of the aesthetic Lee produces, as her dogs are from a very strong female line that really stamps her litters with both look and excellent temperament.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

This good read on temperament. Drives, thresholds, nerves, clear headedness. 
Temperament


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Mmand92 said:


> Great dog! I am definitely open to options. I would say most important to me is the health of the puppy, having it backed by the breeder and it’s lineage being from other dogs who lived long healthy lives. Next I would say the breeder themselves someone who is knowledgeable, really cares about the dogs during their time with the breeder and after being adopted. Then I would say third would be a tie between looks and temperament, probably leaning more towards temperament then looks. I do love the look of ryker but want a really great companion!


While I agree that your list includes important criteria, you have yet to describe what you want in a dog. Everyone wants a healthy dog and a supportive breeder. I strongly suggest you go to some clubs and meet dogs and owners. I would say that the temperament of available GSDs varies as greatly as their appearance. A sharp dog with lots of defense or prey drive can be a handful, and dangerous in the wrong environment.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Temperament should be number one. I know it’s hard to believe but a healthy powerful adult GSD, black sable or blocky head or whatever thing of beauty, who is not right in the head is very, very scary.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Ken Clean-Air System said:


> Quite a few excellent breeders not too far from you if you are in PA. My male, Omen, is from Wolfstraum who is a PA breeder and is an active member of this forum - @wolfstraum
> 
> View attachment 576504


Wow, great looking, projects a presence.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Ken Clean-Air System said:


> Quite a few excellent breeders not too far from you if you are in PA. My male, Omen, is from Wolfstraum who is a PA breeder and is an active member of this forum - @wolfstraum ... Lee may not have any available puppies but can certainly point you in the right direction. There are also a number of other great breeders in PA and NY that others in the forum can likely recommend as a starting point.
> 
> Omen is a pretty good representation of the aesthetic Lee produces, as her dogs are from a very strong female line that really stamps her litters with both look and excellent temperament.
> 
> View attachment 576504


Lee breeds wonderful dogs. She is on my very short list.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

spartanville, in Michigan breeds dominantly DDR lines. If that is really what you want, contact Connie.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i’m glad to see that you’re now open. like David said, you still haven’t mentioned any of the specifics as far as what you’re looking for in a dog. what does good temperament mean to YOU? from a training perspective, with limited experience... DDR dogs are often regarded as being the least* trainable of the gsd lines (*specifically with modern methods as previously mentioned). sometimes it’s not so much about being able to handle a particular dog, or hiring professional trainers to assist.... as it is enjoying the training experience.

professionally, i work with all types (of a different breed), but a flashy food driven dog is a breeze to train, enjoyable, feels like a vacation and makes me look good to my supervisors 😛 ....other times that gets old and i want more of a challenge to further develop my skill set.


----------



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

As someone who went from having very mannerly, well trained rottweilers to a DDR, yes, this GSD has a totally different headspace. I was not prepared. I got professional help. 



David Winners said:


> ...slow to mature and challenging to train using modern methods...


 <-- this is a very succinct and important summation. He had no food or play drive early on. He shrugged off any discomfort and I am still waiting for a first fear stage 4 years on or any indication of anything that shakes his confidence. 

Now at maturity he is a trip - he is a goofball with a heavy dose of JERK.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Fodder said:


> i’m glad to see that you’re open. like David said, you still haven’t mentioned any of the specifics as far as what you’re looking for in a dog. what does good temperament mean to YOU? from a training perspective, with limited experience... DDR dogs are often regarded as being the least* trainable of the gsd lines (*specifically with modern methods as previously mentioned). sometimes it’s not so much about being able to handle a particular dog, or hiring professional trainers to assist.... as it is enjoying the training experience.
> 
> professionally, i work with all types (different breed), but a flashy food driven dog is a breeze to train, enjoyable, feels like a vacation and makes me look good to my supervisors 😛 ....other times that gets old and i want more of a challenge to further develop my skill set.


You definitely said this better than me. 

Training different types of dogs can be very different experiences. Getting a hard dog with little food or prey drive to perform can be a challenging experience, particularly for an inexperienced handler.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

David Winners said:


> You definitely said this better than me.
> 
> Training different types of dogs can be very different experiences. Getting a hard dog with little food or prey drive to perform can be a challenging experience, particularly for an inexperienced handler.


exactly, and when you aren’t educated on the _different lines_, but you see others with the _same breed_ accomplishing so much more and so much faster, it can be frustrating and confusing. everyone thinks they’re up for a challenge until the challenge is to take off the prong collar and put the food and ball away.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Fodder said:


> exactly, and when you aren’t educated on the _different lines_, but you see others with the _same breed_ accomplishing so much more and so much faster, it can be frustrating and confusing. everyone thinks they’re up for a challenge until the challenge is to take off the prong collar and put the food and ball away.


Successfully developing a good relationship and living with a pushy dog is a lifestyle, and that doesn't come from equipment. It's every moment of every day.

I enjoy that kind of dog, now. I was in over my head with several until it all clicked for me with Fama. It was a fortunate situation, as she was my full time job for a year, and I had the support and guidance of some world class trainers.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

What Fodder mentioned above (it’s all good when you have that ball in your pocket) was my challenge in regards to a lots of prey drive and a big and growing ego and strong will but in the end happy for it. It does make me wonder how the mastiff breeds are without that prey drive. Never had a mastiff type breed. I always like those black cane corsos but think that would be way to much dog with little room for mistakes. I like protective breeds but I like high thresholds in any dog that is strong and powerful. I keep hearing the DDR shepherds are not what they once were. I found them to be very naturally obedient extremely well mannered but a strong dog if the need arises. It depends on a particular line with the line itself and how that all plays out what kind of dog you will get- it’s were the reputable breeder come in and honest to be able to match you with the right pup.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I have a 75/25 DDR/WGWL dog. He has been the most challenging to train in obedience (he still refuses to heel properly ... doesn't care, either LOL). He has little desire to please LOL He's the first GSD I've had that has been that way. He's independent, incredibly intelligent, good food/ball drive. He is typical DDR in that he is pretty balanced in his drives, very slow to mature, gets along well with our 6 lb cat and I have no concern that his prey drive will suddenly make him see her as prey. He is NOT an easy dog because of his independence and low pack drive .... if you want these lines, you will have a lot of work to do. A good breeder will have tempered these traits...just need to find the right breeder. My breeder was terminally ill and ended up using a stud closer to where she lives. I wouldn't trade for Varik, but next time, I would like a dog that WANTS to work with me.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I wanted another DDR, Good breeder, great pedigree, on paper. Unfortunately, i had a bad luck and was matched with a puppy that was a polar opposite of what I asked for and my particular situation. The pup could not handle the particular environment we live in (people, cars, buses, fire station, helicopters), being the only dog, started exhibiting signes of fear (tucked tail, hiding, shaking), compulsive eating rocks, he was so needy… It was not fair to the pup and i was not at the position to start with carefully raising a pup with weaker nerves, been there and knew what it takes…

He was the cutest little thing, we spent two weeks playing, potty training, carefully socializing, imprinting with luring. The breeder did understand the situation so now the pup is very happy, loved and successful as a therapy dog in his new home.

This experience turned me off the current DDR line to the point that I went with a working dog breeder. And a working dog I got lol My skills as a trainer are getting better as we speak, and yes, I enjoy the experience and love this little beast 

Still miss my DDR dog every day, my heart dog that was on the same wave as me, tuned to my every thought. He didn’t need treats, toys, some excited high praise, very independent, confident and aloof but approachable. He probably was hard to train but not for me. He was so grounded, he was my rock, everywhere, everytime. He was my one in a lifetime dog.


----------



## Mmand92 (Jul 28, 2021)

Thanks everyone for the advice, I appreciate what each of you have had to say. I am definitely going back and doing my research on temperament as well as some of the other types of German Shepherds other than DDR. Sounds like the best way to go about it is find a breeder who can recognize temperament early on and can match me well with a dog that fits my needs! If anyone has any great breeders they have had good experience with matching temperaments? please leave their information below so I can research them as I continue my search!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Mmand92 said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice, I appreciate what each of you have had to say. I am definitely going back and doing my research on temperament as well as some of the other types of German Shepherds other than DDR. Sounds like the best way to go about it is find a breeder who can recognize temperament early on and can match me well with a dog that fits my needs! If anyone has any great breeders they have had good experience with matching temperaments? please leave their information below so I can research them as I continue my search!


I can recommend Lisa H Clark. She is in this forum but does not post much. Extremely knowledgeable with her lines and be only breeds when she is wanting something for herself. She has a super litter ready to go but she is extremely careful on who gets her pups. Very lengthy questionnaire. You can find her on FB.
Another one is Rick Schair at Prodogservices.com. Very knowledgeable as well has an upcoming litter.


----------



## HollandN (Aug 12, 2020)

Second Lisa Clark


----------



## EMH (Jul 28, 2014)

Galathiel said:


> I have a 75/25 DDR/WGWL dog. He has been the most challenging to train in obedience (he still refuses to heel properly ... doesn't care, either LOL). He has little desire to please LOL He's the first GSD I've had that has been that way. He's independent, incredibly intelligent, good food/ball drive. He is typical DDR in that he is pretty balanced in his drives, very slow to mature, gets along well with our 6 lb cat and I have no concern that his prey drive will suddenly make him see her as prey. He is NOT an easy dog because of his independence and low pack drive .... if you want these lines, you will have a lot of work to do. A good breeder will have tempered these traits...just need to find the right breeder. My breeder was terminally ill and ended up using a stud closer to where she lives. I wouldn't trade for Varik, but next time, I would like a dog that WANTS to work with me.


This is my experience with DDR dogs. My male is 75/25 (or something there abouts) as well and very similar in his independence and stubbornness. Definitely does not want to work for the handler, but to simply get his way. My female is WGWL and it's night and day difference between the two. She has great prey drive and is incredibly biddable and wants to work with me 100%. Just so much more enjoyable to train.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Here's a pushy dog.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

A great video. Max as a two year old male pushy dog was a big a big learning curve for me. ( Without owner redirection ) I had to seek out different trainers to get different things from each of them to piece it all together to make it work. I learned tons though from each of them and had to figure out a few things on my own. It took a village and time but paid off. I’m pretty good.

His drives and his strong engagement with me added to our success I am sure of that. I can go to the park for hours do some training obedience scent work , exercise and come home and he will grab a toy and still want to do more. He still though is extremely stubborn in certain scenarios and a gifted opportunist, protective and crazy smart at the same time it’s where the forever maintenance comes in. Yes the tail wag lol.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Thanks to the people who recommended me here.............I won't have anything until the two females on co-owns grow up though.....I have a nice producing male who could have a litter in a few months.............

I would be careful here - this is pretty open and I know sales/dogs from some mentioned here (NOT!!!!! Lisa!!!!) who are not honest or at all supportive....a while ago, a female listed on Craigs List came from one of these breeders....another breeder did a private collection to rescue the dog - NOT the breeder mentioned here! And yes - she was aware...may have chipped in $100....? but that's about it.

I have had a mostly DDR - I did 8 or 9 Sch/IPO3s on her.............one of my first pair of working dogs....taught me alot - no one WARNED me of what to expect with a DDR bred dog..........I won't repeat it all, it has been covered. And it is true.....it was difficult, OB was always a nice solid 85 without fancy heeling or perfect dumbbells- DUMB bells - what's the point??? seemed to be her attitude....clicker work made it acceptable but sloppy....it was going to pass so I accepted what she finally offered. Breeding her to an old line WGWL ended up being genius - except for his amber eyes(her face is my avatar)...and to quote Herr Wilfred Scheld when I questioned him about them....."who cares? LOOK at the rest of her"....he loved her pedigree, her looks, her work, her production - Tom's Omen is her grandson.

Everyone buying a puppy wants good health, stable temperament, good looks etc.....and that is what is in the breed standard. But I see soooo many faulty females who pass a test, so many off the wall bat caca crazy dogs who have "big names" in their pedigrees and are being used heavily by "big name" breeders - that you have to sift very carefully through the haystack to find a really balanced stable dog.

I am in Pittsburgh BTW.........may know of some pups/breeders who are trustworthy...

Lee


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

@wolfstraum , I love it when you comment! 

My Bud was predominately DDR and his obedience was awesome, the rest not so much. All the things Lee mentioned, and more. Retrieve a dumbbell? Yeah, No. And I think he finally grew a brain somewhere around age 5, so slow to mature was an understatement.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Deja is my first intense dog. She makes every other dog a diluted version of the dogs that I was used to previously. If I get too old for this caliber, it will be strange to get a normal pet dog.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

I will never own pure Czech or DDR.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> I will never own pure Czech or DDR.


I've worked a handful of really nice Czech dogs out of Holland. You see handler aggression frequently though.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

David Winners said:


> I've worked a handful of really nice Czech dogs out of Holland. You see handler aggression frequently though.


One of the reasons. The so called DDR I see now very little drive, food and toy, very independent. Czech horrible nerves, very reactive. I’m sure there are nice ones but too many issues in most.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> One of the reasons. The so called DDR I see now very little drive, food and toy, very independent. Czech horrible nerves, very reactive. I’m sure there are nice ones but too many issues in most.


I think that most of the quality dogs go to uncle Sam. He pays pretty well. The dregs of any program will leave something to be desired.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

David Winners said:


> I think that most of the quality dogs go to uncle Sam. He pays pretty well. The dregs of any program will leave something to be desired.


Money talks


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

I have a DDR and she is very stubborn. She did not show any drive as a pup, she was more like a 'yeah, whatever' type of pup, never interested in toys, still is not but will now happily play tug with me, I could chuck a ball for her and she would either ignore it or casually walk up to it, pick it up and toss it to the side and carry on walking or bring it back as though to say, you dropped this, and then go about her business. Not waiting for me to throw it again.I got the message, when she started to bury the balls in cow dung.

I used to work with ex military K9 handlers and they assessed her and said she does not have the drive to do protection work, so I concentrated on her obedience and tracking. Training her in obedience was a challenge because she was like a child with ADHD, I had to keep her focused on me by doing different movements as I walked her to heel. As she had no ball or food drive, I could not use those as a tool to keep her focused, what I found with her was that repetition, repetition worked best. Even today, she will try and push her luck and walk too far in front and every time I call her to heel, after a few paces she will casually walk ahead, as though the command was now null and void.

I met up with a retired PD instructor and his advice was to give her time and take things slowly with her, he gave me a tug and told me to play with her a few minutes a day and then put the tug away, after a few months she would light up when she saw the tug, so at 10 months I took her to protection classes. At first she just sat and stared at the decoys and they even asked me to try with the tug but she was having none of it.

I would have her sit by my side at the end of the line whilst the decoy would walk up to each dog and get them to bite a tug or the sleeve and for many a lesson, she still showed no interest, until one day she started getting excited and barking as she saw the decoy approach and took her first grip on the rag. She soon progressed onto the sleeve and she loved every minute of it. I remember one time, the instructor asked me to put on the sleeve, so that he could show me what he wanted me to do with my dog at my side when she would be given the command to bite. As soon as he gave her a command, she turned and went up the leash at him. There was no way that she was being told to attack me. Luckily the instructor was fast and no harm done but he said that I should just handle her from now on😅

She is now over 3 years and only recently has shown some food drive, so apart from her defense drive, she lacks the other drives.

So be prepared and be patient because they are not the easiest. People ask me if knowing what I know now, would I have opted for a different line, and my answer is NO. Would I get another DDR? maybe, depends on what my goals are for my next dog. Have 2 DDR's together? heck NO🤣🤣


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm always very surprised when people expect DDR dogs to have food or toy drive and be incredibly biddable out of the box, and to be worked as a modern sport dog. And then bad mouth the line... Czech dogs are often misunderstood, and young dogs can appear a bit nervy but it evens out as a dog matures if the handler does not panic and does not label the dog. I love the nerves of my current mostly Czech dog, he's maturing pretty nicely, just incredibly enviromentally sound and very steady dog. He is a hard dog, yes, he tried to push me around, took us a while to bond but now something special is there between us. Don't know how to put it into words exactly but I do not see him as just work anymore


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

wolfstraum said:


> Thanks to the people who recommended me here.............I won't have anything until the two females on co-owns grow up though.....I have a nice producing male who could have a litter in a few months.............
> 
> I would be careful here - this is pretty open and I know sales/dogs from some mentioned here (NOT!!!!! Lisa!!!!) who are not honest or at all supportive....a while ago, a female listed on Craigs List came from one of these breeders....another breeder did a private collection to rescue the dog - NOT the breeder mentioned here! And yes - she was aware...may have chipped in $100....? but that's about it.
> 
> ...


Can I get on an extended waiting list? It will be a few years but I'd really like to get a dog from you someday.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

East German dogs I’ve seen just aren’t the type of dog I want. They bring a lot of traits to the table that are the exact opposite of what I want. I think it’s easier to focus on finding a dog with the temperament I want than chasing a particular dog. I’d rather have a dog I enjoy working with.
ETA: Particular bloodline, not dog


----------



## 2020palm (May 30, 2020)

Mmand92 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> New to this group, love what I have read in the forum so far everyone seems to be respectful and knowledgeable! I am currently looking to find a German shepherd puppy to add to my family! I am in love with the DDR East German Shepherds! I especially love when they have the yellow eyes, attached below is a DDR German Shepherd I cam across named Ryker who has the exact markings I am looking for in a puppy. Looking for a male and definitely a puppy! I am looking for a reputable breeder who backs their lineage and health of their dogs as well as being an ethically responsible organization, not looking for a puppy farm that pumps out lots of dogs and treats the puppies and other dogs poorly. Also would love a breeder who is knowledgeable and interested in following up with the care and growth of the puppy!
> 
> ...


I had an excellent breeder in California but she is no longer breeding. I only get DDR dogs because of the strict breeding rules that they used to breed for health and temperament. East German is all I’ll get. If this is your first DDR you better be an experienced dog owner. They are very independent and require a very strong leader. They can be challenging. My last dog came from direct East German breeding with titled dogs. My breeder said that breeding in Germany was limited to only certified healthy dogs were permitted to breed. I couldn’t bear to have a dog get hip or elbow problems. There is supposed to be a good breeder in Colorado but I can’t find the name.


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

Sent PM!


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

Jenny720 said:


> What Fodder mentioned above (it’s all good when you have that ball in your pocket) was my challenge in regards to a lots of prey drive and a big and growing ego and strong will but in the end happy for it. It does make me wonder how the mastiff breeds are without that prey drive. Never had a mastiff type breed. I always like those black cane corsos but think that would be way to much dog with little room for mistakes. I like protective breeds but I like high thresholds in any dog that is strong and powerful. I keep hearing the DDR shepherds are not what they once were. I found them to be very naturally obedient extremely well mannered but a strong dog if the need arises. It depends on a particular line with the line itself and how that all plays out what kind of dog you will get- it’s were the reputable breeder come in and honest to be able to match you with the right pup.


My last dog was a Corso, came from a breeder who showed, participated in dock diving and did some protection work.. he had drive, but there is def a different energy to them. They are a serious dog, there are many things you don't want to get wrong for sure. As for ability and willingness to participate in training, he had sufficient drive for that but not the intensity of working line GSDs. The main difference I noticed was how sensitive my Corso was, if I lost my cool out of frustration he checked out lol and it was generally a lost moment until he was certain my cool was regained and we were all smiling again. Smart and trainable without a doubt, and properly socialized (at least for my Corso) a rock solid dog in public, he let me take the lead, didn't back down if he thought something was off but there was ample warning - he'd stand his ground but never instigate a fight. For the right person (like any serious guardian or working breed) he was an awesome dog and def my heart dog. I love my Finn now, but totally diff relationship and dynamic.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks for the info. They sound much like German shepherds in some of the things you mentioned. Maybe mid level drive, trainable but extremely powerful. My friend has a mastiff he is sweet gentle boy but had low low energy walking a block was enough. He is not such a confident dog and she had trouble with getting him to do what she wanted in the beginning- just a basic sit. I always thought if the dog had aggression and with that combination it would be a real bad combo as he was an extremely powerful dog. The dogs head was the size of lions. I had never owned mastiff type breed so was curious. 

My daughter was asking about them as she is concerned she will not have the time required for a gsd in their early years when she is on her own which made me look do a small amount of reading into them. German shepherds will always be number one on her list though. It is a luxury to own a dog and time is needed to into anything to make it the best they can be but all energies vary. After having a dogs that will stand his ground to protect you is a required bonus on both our list.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

AAAAAnd! be careful....there are dogs out there having litters and the owners say - and probably believe - they are 100% DDR - but they aren't! Saw a nice one a little while ago....bottom line almost all DDR in 5th generation - but sire was mostly Czech/Slovak.....


----------

